

Feedback on musicnow.fm - music video player - rbitar
http://www.musicnow.fm
I'm looking for feedback on musicnow.fm, a site for streaming music videos from youtube.  A couple of features to note:<p>- simple playlist creation using drag-and-drop
 - fast search and playback
 - uninterrupted listening<p>The site was built using several JS libraries (YUI and prototype), the youtube APIs, and Ruby/Rails.<p>Thanks in advance and happy listening!
======
apsurd
Cool. Site looks nice. Plays videos as expected. Now just let me save my
playlists and embed them via widget (like playlist.com) and we are good to go.

